# Renault Sport 200 (Clio)- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

After the tough 2 days I had with the E39 M5, Saturday brought along something quite straightforward, a boxfresh Renault Clio Sport 200.
Driven straight from the dealership that morning and ready for me to detail.

Firstly starting of as I always do with new cars, I walk round taking notes and pictures of anything untoward, on this occasion the only defect I managed to find was a slight scratch about a 1/2 inch long on the rear quarter pillar,










Alloys pre-rinsed first,










Then cleaned using a weak solution of Espuma Revolution and various brushes,










Tyres cleaned and manufacturers paint removed, calipers and arches de-greased with Surfex HD,










1st application of Meguiars APC & Citrus mix applied throught the foam lance,










Left to dwell and rinsed before a 2nd application is applied,










Trim and shuts cleaned with soft detailing brushes,




























Rinsed and washed using the TBM and Shampoo+,










Paintwork, shuts and alloys dried using Uber plush towels,










Engine bay given a wipeover with APC and dressed using 303 Aerospace,










Clayed using Sonus green and Dodo BTBS,










At this point the small scratch was machined using a Festool spot pad and MPA 9000,










Rear lights also brightened up,



















DG paint cleanser worked into the paint and applied to entire vehicle, before removing,










At this point my wonderful host brought out the midday snack,










After making light work of the bacon rolls, DG 601 polish bonding agent was applied and but not removed,










111 CCP was the applied straight over the top of the PBA and left to cure,










Whilst the sealant was curing, Swissvax CF normal was applied to the alloys followed by SV Autobahn, this was also left to cure,










Inner alloys, calipers, door shuts and vents were protected using Opti-seal,




























Autobahn removed after 10 mins, then tyres and arches dressed with SV Pneu,










Chrome trim polished and protected with Britemax Final Shine,










Sealant removed from the paintwork, then glass cleansed and sealant applied and left to cure for a further 15 mins before removing,










Plastic and rubber trim wiped down with SV Nano-Express,










Zymol Detail wax applied to rear airflow/valance,










SV Seal Feed applied to inner door rubbers,










Interior given a vac, trim wiped down and protected,

A final wipedown with Werkstat Acrylic Glos and finished.










*Results*, now where is that sun.






















































































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed.:thumb:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice work man. Nimbus grey 200s look ace. I'm tempted to get that diffuser for my 197 - apparently they can be retrofitted.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very nice work there Rob, still not sure about the front end of these though....


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice Rob, I've not seen one of these yet 

Baz


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

First one in that colour I've seen and I like that a lot :thumb:

Great job Rob.


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Great work and just why cant dealers prep them like this.

Regards

Gareth


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

stunning work mate :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

That looks brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ads2k said:


> First one in that colour I've seen and I like that a lot :thumb:
> 
> Great job Rob.


Ironically it should have been black, customer ordered a black one but Renault managed to ship the silver one above, personally I think this looks stunning in silver with the darker trim to contrast.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Stunning work!!!!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

nice car that and a good, thorough detail.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks stunning! Awesome shine/bling to the finish too.

I want!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Excellent work there Rob:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

RussZS said:


> That looks stunning! Awesome shine/bling to the finish too.
> 
> I want!


you ordered one yet ?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome work and detailed write up


----------



## steveyc (Sep 4, 2009)

good work:thumb:

Hate the car though remind me of those smart thingys...


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

That looks awesome! Great work too.


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

As said, stunning. great detail


----------



## Duke_Freedom (Jun 30, 2009)

SUPER DUPER DETAIL!!! 

Cracking looking cars!


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you for an exceptionally detailed workflow. I learned a great deal from this.


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Awesome job as always :thumb: which is why I am uba excited about you starting my detail this Sunday. Mine will need SLIGHTLY more work than that though Rob


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks brilliant even in the dull light! Very thorough


----------



## bjorke (Dec 21, 2007)

Great work as always. How do you apply and remove the Nano Express?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

bjorke said:


> Great work as always. How do you apply and remove the Nano Express?


Thanks, Nano express is applied directly to the panel or plastic/rubber and then spread with one side of the microfibre and lightly buffed with the opposite side, designed as an interum detailing spray/sealant for those in between washes, I like using it on plastic/rubber trim that needs to retain the factory look.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

brilliant work. that car is growing on me big time. probably the best colour too imo!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning i like that a lot


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Simply stunning!

Great work and write-up :thumb:


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Is it not Mercury silver rather than Nimbus?


----------



## cwinterb (Nov 16, 2008)

*Excellent Job*

This is my new motor.

A brilliant job was done by Rob. I am very happy with it.

Now to keep it looking nice over the winter!

The spec, for anyone interested, is:
- Full fat RenaultSport Clio 200
- Nimbus paint
- Anthracite Pack (nose, mirrors and diffuser)
- Cup Chassis
- Recaro Seats
- Carbon Interior Pack
- Bluetooth/USB Stereo Upgrade

I originally ordered Nimbus, then changed my mind to black. Somehow that message didn't get through to the factory. I can't say I am at all upset now that I have got it! It is definitely Nimbus, not the much lighter Mercury silver.

Cheers and thanks again Rob.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking job


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

cwinterb said:


> This is my new motor.
> 
> A brilliant job was done by Rob. I am very happy with it.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Charlie and thank you for the kind words.:thumb:


----------



## koi (Jun 30, 2007)

Seen a link to this over on cliosport.net

Nimbus would have been my colour of choice too, looks great with the anthracite. Your's didn't come with the optional swirl marks and buffer trails from the factory then lol

Standard 200 wheels are a bit 'max power' for me, other than that great choice in options.


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Ah, i'm sure I read about your colour dilema on Renaultsport. Glad your happy with the colour. Similar spec to my Mercury 200. Great fun cars!


----------



## Renclio (Oct 30, 2008)

also seen this over on cliosport and i must say exceptional work there mate, that must have taken you a long time, 

as koi said i am myself not sure on those wheels i would have went for the optional speedlines, but each to there own. 

Great work once again


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there mate - looks great :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks very nice indeed!! :thumb:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

cwinterb said:


> This is my new motor.
> 
> A brilliant job was done by Rob. I am very happy with it.
> 
> ...


Anymore pics from yourself? Bloody love the Clio 200 I do!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning work:thumb:


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll let is pass for a new car!


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Great work, and a brilliant car. I love them! I was seriously thinking of getting one of these after my R26.R, but stayed with silly turbo power (the fool I am!)

Mine would be red with cup chassis, carbon interior pack, b/t & USB, satin black speedline wheels and cup spoiler. Lovely. I've always been a big fan of Nimbus too.


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

superb job budy, love those cars:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work and superb car


----------



## bumblebee_200 (Nov 4, 2009)

hey there loving the finish, im new to this and have a liquid yellow 200 waiting to be cleaned. could you give us a heads up on detailing. processes and products ect


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

bumblebee_200 said:


> hey there loving the finish, im new to this and have a liquid yellow 200 waiting to be cleaned. could you give us a heads up on detailing. processes and products ect


Thanks, to be honest that's a big ask, as there is a lot to cover,

Have a look at this thread which will give you a general idea about the processes- http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=124145

Alternatively you could ask a Pro to detail your car and then walk you through the process and products, there are also lots of guides in this section- http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=17


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

superbes :thumb:


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Fabulous:buffer:


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Glorious


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

A nice selection of products used and a craking finish. Your pictures are always so clear.


----------



## menis (Nov 5, 2009)

wow looks stunning now after you hard work.top job mate well done


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Stunning job. I have a Nimbus 197 and love the colour (still can't love the 200 front end tho!) :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Ultimate Shine said:


> A nice selection of products used and a craking finish. Your pictures are always so clear.


Cheers Paul, I do sift through quite a few pictures till I'm happy.:lol:



J3FVW said:


> Stunning job. I have a Nimbus 197 and love the colour (still can't love the 200 front end tho!) :thumb:


Cheers mate, I hear this a lot about the 200 front, I think it looks ok especially with the contrast in colour.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

great work looks mint that does.


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Look really well but imho I dont think Reanult have ever got their interior right at all....for me it's just too grey and plasticy inside....


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

amazing work!!!


----------



## t-dawg (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow that's some amazing work right there. Awesome attention to detail and great products.
I really like the look of that car, wish we had those on this side of the pond.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

how to put this... hmm..

STUNNING

both the work and the car!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Missed this when it was originally posted a wee while ago... Lovely looking work there, the colour suits the car very well and its looking spot on in the afters


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice job and write up on that one Rob!:thumb:


----------



## BRAVO_CT (Oct 4, 2008)

Great write and an even better finish! Looks nice and glossy! :thumb:


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

Il n'aurait pas la meme Clio RS mais en blanc sur la rénovation ou préparation? merci d'avance


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bilout48 said:


> Il n'aurait pas la meme Clio RS mais en blanc sur la rénovation ou préparation? merci d'avance


:tumbleweed:


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

bilout48 said:


> Il n'aurait pas la meme Clio RS mais en blanc sur la rénovation ou préparation? merci d'avance


Google translation =

He would not even clio rs, but blank on the renovation or preparation? thank you in advance

Not sure if its 100% correct as doesn't make sense??

*@Gleammachine* - another great turnaround and write up (nice car as well)

Thanks

Chris


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

Fantastic job.


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

love the Nimbus colour, 

looks great,


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

chappo said:


> love the Nimbus colour,
> 
> looks great,


Thanks mate, have a liquid yellow one booked in a weeks time, looking forward to it.:thumb:


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks mate, have a liquid yellow one booked in a weeks time, looking forward to it.:thumb:


will wait for those pics as the L/Y polish up a treat. :thumb:

mine needs doing soon R/B ( cough cough ). :buffer:


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Lovely finish, don't know why Renault felt the need to go all new megane on the front end when it really doesn't work with rest of the car IMHO


----------

